

Show HN: SoupNextDoor - dgunn

We’re about to start promoting our coming soon landing pages and wanted to get some feedback from the HN community first.<p>http://soupnextdoor.com - Marketplace for dinner parties<p>We’re running a competition about where our launch will be. This will give us something to promote other than the fact that we’re coming soon and hopefully get some conversation started.<p>We’re looking for feedback across the board. UI, color scheme, browser compatibility issues, problems with our idea, marketing ideas, issues with how we’ve worded things, etc<p>We’ve left Django in debug mode for the time being so if you get any errors give us as much detail as you can. If you want, you can email screenshots me. (Email in my profile)<p>If you want to sign up to test it, just use a clearly fake account and I’ll delete it if it makes it through.<p>Thanks!<p>[Edit] I think HN is broken right now. As soon as I post, it disappears. ed209, I did get your feedback. Thanks. I deleted the old thread to repost in an attempt to get it to work. Sorry for the confusion.
======
dgunn
ed209's Feedback.

I haven't thought much about the concept, so I won't comment on that.
Regarding the design, it doesn't really say 'dinner party' to me.

A good way to start is to look at google images for 'dinner party'
[http://www.google.de/search?q=dinner+party&hl=en&biw...](http://www.google.de/search?q=dinner+party&hl=en&biw..).

• I would have 4 or 6 larger dinner party images as a background

• I would change the tag line from "Eat with your neighbors!" to something
more like "Make great friends right next door" - so sell the outcome, not the
literal act

• colours are not bad, just think food

• this is actually your selling point "meet great people, eat amazing food,
and you'll always have a lot of fun"

~~~
mhd
I'd agree with the call for pictures. Either something rather neutral and
abstract (50s style silhouettes and line drawing) or some actual images –
preferably not just middle-class white people (social networks also need
upper-class hipsters…).

Also, I think it's mandatory to mention the word "foodie" at least once.

~~~
dgunn
Thanks for the feedback. We agree about the pics and had been toying with the
idea a little. We're working now on a way to integrate some into the landing
page.

------
glimcat
The "next door" bit folds some interesting hits into your Google results.

~~~
dgunn
I'm almost scared to ask what you're finding. My searches aren't really
returning anything too off topic as long as the word "soup" is also in there.

~~~
glimcat
Google updates a bit more quickly so the "interesting" results are below
things like this thread. Others...well.

<http://i.imgur.com/Ne8bq.png>

~~~
dgunn
Fantastic. Thanks for the heads up. lol

